# SAMS - installing



## wildernix (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everybody

Please, I need help for SAMS installing.

I try to use next scheme: SQUID+AD+SAMS
But, I dont understand picture completely, maybe anybody have step-by-step manual how install it.

Because all manuals that I seen before was to old, and versions of ports not actual, when I try do do it ferst time with old manual it real truble, because some ports not compatible.

Maybe anybody know another way how limit user by traffic? on FreeBSD?


----------



## pashos_nix (Aug 31, 2012)

*I*'ve servers with SAMS + AD + squid can *I* help *yo*u or *yo*u need man?


----------

